# windows 2003 valid CD key



## nadvi (May 26, 2006)

while trying to install sp1 on windows 2003 Enterprise Edition, i can't proceed bcoz i don't have any valid CD key, can anyone provide me a valid cd key, and what's the procedure to change the CD key?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Erm...no, very silly question


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

To get a valid CD key, you'll need to actually buy the software. Try NewEgg.


----------

